# Upcoming Group Buy info on Votex New Beetle Body kit



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

Hey guys, have great news on the kit...There are 170 on order and will be here in 6-10 weeks. 

The front kit will come with the lights and the relocating harness neccesary as on the Turbo S this kit will also work on the convertible. I have seen a Votex GMBH Convertible in person with the Turbo S body kit on it except for the rear and Oh my was it purty. 
The rear valance available for the hardtop will not work on the convertible. but the front and sides will work. I habe pricing on the side skirts already and am waiting for VW to add the new part numbers to our system. I will post an official GB when it hits. stay tuned. 
Of course for those that dont know us. we are the largest votex dealer in the country and do our best to have allot of happy dubbers everywhere. Thanks.. 
For your reference here are the numbers 
Front (Turbo S) Votex Spoiler 1C0 071 609 UA 9AX 
Sideskirts 1C0 071 685 9AX List $291.50 GB $213.33 
Rear Valance (Turbo S) 1C0 071 610 UB 9AX 

You can email me if you have questions at [email protected] 
or Rich in parts direct at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Is there pictures available of the full kit?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Upcoming Group Buy info on Votex New Beetle Body kit (Blownaway)*

If they are the "original" votex front then it might look something like:








and the rear









Gary M


_Modified by Gary Miyakawa at 3:30 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

what is the cost for the whole kit? unpainted I assume?


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Upcoming Group Buy info on Votex New Beetle Body kit (Blownaway)*

Interested in the front bumper if it's the one with the round side grills (not the Turbo S cup style ones).
How come only a quote for sideskirts?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Upcoming Group Buy info on Votex New Beetle Body kit (paultakeda)*

*rubs eyes*
Skirts? I don't see any skirts. What the?
I like the Votex bumper though, I have been looking at the Votex catalogue (in German) and drooling like a maniac.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Upcoming Group Buy info on Votex New Beetle Body kit (paultakeda)*

guys, please read the post. It clearly tells you that we dont have pricing for the front or rear yet....hang in there...its coming....


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Upcoming Group Buy info on Votex New Beetle Body kit (Blownaway)*

Okay. But is it the Votex kit with round side grills?
You confused me with the Turbo S parenthetical. I don't want a Turbo S bumper with the Cup style side grills.


----------

